# Looking for a simple How Too?



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a simple how too for a push button switch for my pop up prop i'm working on!!!I set up a door bell switch to the washing mach. valuve but it had a humming sound and when I pushed the buton I ended up blowing a house fuse lol lol any help would be great maby i just crosed a wire but I'm not sure any simple push button idea would be great!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

a really simple thing you can do is buy a remote switch like is used for xmas lights. All you have to do is plug your water valve into the receiving unit, then plug the receiving unit into the wall. It comes with a simple on/off remote control (like you get with a car key). Then you can pocket the remote, and activate your prop from anywhere!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

O ya!!! I have a box full of these http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/Parade040.jpg if they will do the trick but I just want my prop to pop up and re-set do I have to hit the off button after it fires???


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Couldn't get your photo album to pull up NT, but what Dave suggested will work, I use them on the two pneumatic props I built last year. Just plug the reciever unit into your outlet, the prop into the reciever and the remote will trigger it from quite a distance. It will fire with the "ON" button, and yes, you do have to hit the "OFF" to get it to reset, but they work great. Nice thing is you control the action when you want it to happen instead of having a trigger that can be set off repeatedly by TOT'ers.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Your link has some extra letters on the end, here is the correct one http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/Parade040.jpg

That remote switch you have is an on and off, so your right it would not be a momentary push button. You could always flip the remote back to off to reset the prop. Unless your wanting the TOTs to push the button like a door bell.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry about that don't know what happened!!!but found the switch prob. and I finaly got it all togeather....


----------

